# Where can I submit feature requests to Apple?



## alexworden (May 21, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know if Apple have any place where users can vote / request new features? If so, please tell me where..

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## Satcomer (May 21, 2008)

http://www.apple.com/feedback/


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 21, 2008)

Please be aware that more than likely, your request will, at best, be read by someone at Apple, and nothing more.

Don't expect a personal reply (or a reply at all), and don't expect them to honor it -- it's been longstanding internal Apple policy (and possibly public policy, too) that they do not entertain feature requests or "ideas" from outside the company.  Apple apparently knows it all already, and doesn't need help thinking of ideas from persons not employed directly by Apple.  If they want the public's input, they'll specifically request the public's input, and I can guarantee it won't be by some generic feedback form.

Even if Apple were to entertain a feature request, they wouldn't credit the idea-maker with it.  You'd just see the feature pop up in a future version of the software as if Apple had thought of it themselves.

The short answer is that while you may be able to send them your ideas, there is next to no chance that they will actually entertain it or even consider it.  In my opinion, it's a waste of time.


----------



## jwsmiths (Jul 13, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Please be aware that more than likely, your request will, at best, be read by someone at Apple, and nothing more.
> 
> Don't expect a personal reply (or a reply at all), and don't expect them to honor it -- it's been longstanding internal Apple policy (and possibly public policy, too) that they do not entertain feature requests or "ideas" from outside the company.  Apple apparently knows it all already, and doesn't need help thinking of ideas from persons not employed directly by Apple.  If they want the public's input, they'll specifically request the public's input, and I can guarantee it won't be by some generic feedback form.
> 
> ...



of course the gapless playback was added to the iPod/iTunes because a lot of people requested that feature... Steve said so himself during the keynote where he announced it.


----------

